
Ask HN: Do you know what "i18n" and "a11y" stand for? - bantunes
I was kinda surprised most frontend devs I&#x27;ve asked know what it is, but don&#x27;t know what the abbreviation stands for.
======
gargravarr
From what I've been told, the reason for the abbreviation is that the number
represents the number of characters between the two letters. The number is not
pronounced. This is what initially confused the heck out of me - I knew what
i18n was but didn't connect the dots. Only got raised when we were talking
about Kubernetes being shorted to k8s :)

~~~
bantunes
Yeah, even when submitting this Ask HN I had to change i18n to "i18n" because
it got expanded after I posted it in.

------
severine
Internationalization and accesibility, of course. What are some good resources
on i18n (and l10n)?

------
dankohn1
The word you're looking for is numeronym.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numeronym](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numeronym)

